# Wonderful Alexr Thank You!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I am like a dog with 2 tails.

These came through the post this morning from our resident philanthropist!!! I just pm'd him enquiring about the KGB Vostock but said let some others have first dibs as I allready had the orion. I've got some old ones that are quite nice I'll send you he said.

Well I'm absolutely over the moon!

Obviously both of a vintage and showing age, but both working as soonas wound.

The vostok is manual wind I love the way the hands have aged.

The poljot shtrumanski ic a corker. Must be very early I would guess as the case is a lot cruder than my modern one and there is no wording in the dial at all. Took a picture of the back as well so you Ruskie lovers can see the vintage.

Sorry for the poor quality snap shot but I just wanted to post them as quick as poss. Will be strapping them up and strapping them on as soon as I've written this up!

Alex, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,

Superb,they goT there faster than the Orion and on a weekend.The Poljot is quite old,one of the original Sturmanskie chrono's.It does need a service,as the hands are quite stiff to set,but it keeps superb time,as good as my new Aviator chrono.

Vostok,is another vintage,an antimagnetic.If take off the back you will see it has an inner movement cover,not like the new ones.I think it has been wet at some time as the luminous has bled a little,but it also has watchmakers marking on inside of caseback so it has been looked after.They don't make them like that anymore.

I am so pleased you like them,was not sure if you would.ENJOY


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Alex,

They are fantastic, just my cup of tea! They are probably older than me!

Both strapped up on nato's (for now) poljot on right Vostok on left.

I'm going to enjoy wearing these!

Thanks once again!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I used to wear both on Nato,the Vostok looks good on Grey.

Once again,my pleasure,and don't expect a Christmas present


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A better picture of the Poljot.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looking good Paul.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I bought one of those chronographs from Russia a few years ago. When it arrived the crystal fell off







, so back it went to Russia (it took about 4 weeks to get back there!). They then sent me a different model Shturmanskie which was a great watch! I traded it to Mr Crowley for another watch (can't remember which







) and he then sold it on to someone else. This last chronograph ended up being unique because somehow the display back cracked and all I could find to replace it with was an Isle Of Man 10p piece





















which did the job perfectly well I might add







. That does look good though - maybe I should look into getting another!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wearing it again today. that photo's a little dark, the nato it's on is a sort of a green grey and suits it very well, the lume is a brighter green in the flesh. I charged it last night and it still glows! Not for long mind but I was quite impressed that it wasn't dead altogether. This is bang on for time keeping well within the 30 second range. The Vostok is abou 3 mins fast in the 24 hours but still going strong.

I'll post a picture of the Vostok later.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

Many thanks for the Raketa24 hour, it will take some getting use to!!! If I can get on with it I'll be adding a Glycine Airman to the ever growing "wish list".

Can any body recomend a bracelet that will fit it?

many thanks

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Glad it arrived safely Mike,and that you like it.

A mesh in 18mm looks ok,I tried it.White dials IMO seem nicer on dark straps thought,and the Raketa looks good on a Grey Nato too.


----------

